# husky dachshund mix?????



## caysh_terrill86 (Jun 8, 2012)

This is the situation, a co-worker of my husband has a litter of puppies that are part Alaskan Husky and Part Standard Dachshund. He tells my husband he will probably just shoot the puppies, my husband didn't like that and knew I wouldn't either so he told him that we would take one and should try to find homes for the others. We aren't in a situation to take on but one of the puppies and I have no idea what this dog would look like, now I have researched to the best of my abilities both breeds and seems like it would be a smart, easy going, yet protective dog. Would anybody possible have a picture of maybe one or one that might resemble this dog?? And yes I know that this man was very irresponsible in letting this litter happen. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you so much for helping. If google image search is at all accurate, they should be pretty cute!

http://www.google.com/search?tbm=is...=husky dachshund mix&sa=N&biw=320&bih=356#p=0

(sorry for the ugly link, I'm on my iPod.)

1. Contact a rescue for either breed for help. You need advice on screening adopters, a good contract and a way to advertise the pups. 

2. Do anything you can to get his dog(s) spayed/neutered. You should charge an adoption fee to weed out bad adopters, use part of that money to spay the mom. Your local shelter can help you find low cost spay/neuter clinics.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

An ALASKAN or a Siberian Husky?


----------



## caysh_terrill86 (Jun 8, 2012)

They are alaskan husky. I haven't gotten to see either of the parents to see what the husky is already bred with. Male is black with white chest dachshund and female is gray and white husky. I just want to know kinda what I am getting. And thanks for the replies so far!!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Well, since it is an Alaskan, you're getting a mutt with another breed tossed into the mix. Likely there isn't too much calling what the pups will be like without knowing much behind the Alaskan itself, but a Dachshund and an Alaskan sounds like a nightmare to me.. like mixing my Shambles with my Jonas. I shudder to think.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Be sure to get all of the puppies out of there. . .I hate when someone saves only one out of a litter being killed. At least get them to a shelter where they'll have a chance, if you can't find homes for them yourself. And take up a collection to (at least) get the mom dog spayed so he won't be shooting any more puppies. This happens so often .


----------



## luvmyfurballs (Mar 5, 2012)

I just want to see a picture once you get the puppy/puppies....this sounds like an interesting mix


----------



## begemot (Feb 1, 2011)

I don't think there's any way to know what the puppies will be like without knowing a lot more about the temperaments of the parents. Anything we tell you could be wrong.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Alaskan husky is not a breed, but more of a type. It's a mutt of Siberian husky mixed with greyhound, pointer, or any number of other breeds to get a fast light dog than still has the power to pull and is resistant to cold weather. I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## caysh_terrill86 (Jun 8, 2012)

I planned on posting an announcement around thru my facebook friends and my other groups from around home here until the pups are ready to go to try and get all of them saved but I can only do so much. It bothers me to no end to think I may not save an animal if I could. And I will definitely post pics once I get to them.... thanks everyone


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Is he going to keep them the first 8 weeks or so? Or are you going to take the momma and all pups to house yourself? I worry he would completely neglect them..


----------



## caysh_terrill86 (Jun 8, 2012)

No I wont be takingbin the mother and pups unfortunately, she is pretty important to him, one of those accidental litters that happens when they are not spayed or neutured. I honestly don't think he will neglect them just because he planned on shooting them. I think it was big talk to get somebody to take them so he wouldn't have to shoot them kind of thing. But either way I want to do what I can to help these defenceless babies. He might spay her I don't know but that's his business


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Encourage him to spay her. . .it's not just his business if he's going to kill the pups through his own irresponsibility. Other people are having to take care of his problems so now it's not just his business anymore. Even if he was just talking big, once someone starts talking death/cruelty it becomes everyone else's business.

And, please, take the pups to a shelter. I don't expect you to find homes for all of them but please at least get them out of there!


----------



## caysh_terrill86 (Jun 8, 2012)

He has already neutered the dad, and he may be planning to spay her I don't know and I will suggest it but I just won't push it. I have some in folks in mind that might be able to take a pup, then I am going to post around the area for the puppies so that they won't be harmed, trust me I will be doing what I possibly can for these little guys. But still is there anything else that anybody can tell me about these two breeds I might need to know.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

I have a dachshund mix and he's great... but I don't think he's mixed with a husky! probably a terrier.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

All the puppies are probably not purely 50% Husky x 50% Doxie... genetics aren't quite that clean. Young pups look very similar, but as they get a little older, they may favor the mother or father a bit more:
Speculative genetics:
1. Mostly Dox
2. Mostly Husky
3. 70/30 Husky/Dox
4. 30/70 Husky/Dox
5. 50/50


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

hanksimon said:


> All the puppies are probably not purely 50% Husky x 50% Doxie... genetics aren't quite that clean. Young pups look very similar, but as they get a little older, they may favor the mother or father a bit more:
> Speculative genetics:
> 1. Mostly Dox
> 2. Mostly Husky
> ...


The female is an Alaskan, though, so it further won't really work that way. We're pretty sure the Pumpkin Pie litter came from two Alaskans, but look at how they all turned out. Who knows what will kick up especially with a Dachshund in the mix but I'd love to see pictures.


----------



## odiesmom (May 31, 2007)

They would make great sled dogs for a very short person !!!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I do have a dream of having an all Dachshund sled team with Smalls fronting it.. This could be my dream in the making.


----------



## odiesmom (May 31, 2007)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> I do have a dream of having an all Dachshund sled team with Smalls fronting it.. This could be my dream in the making.


OMG lmao ....... ya never know....one guy ran a team of poodles in the iditarod for 3 years ...


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

I love weird Dachshund mixes oh my gosh LOL! My mom's Shar Pei mix mated with a Dachshund mix once and those puppies, oh those weird weird wonderful puppies...


----------



## caysh_terrill86 (Jun 8, 2012)

Well I definitely won't be putting them through sled training around here, no snow until December then goes away. Would be hard to do. I will definitely post pictures once I have some. Thanks everybody for your input!


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

You could do bikejoring or scootering!


----------

